# Причина болей в спине



## Alex_K (14 Ноя 2006)

Здравствуйте.
Какие в данный момент есть варианты лечения нескольких грыж (протузий)? Какая методика может применяться при проблемах во всех отделах позвоночника? Ведь делать операцию допустим на 3-4 дисках в разных отделах не представляется оптимальным вариантом.


----------



## Helen (15 Ноя 2006)

Даже если речь идет не о нескольких грыжах и протрузиях, а о единичной, оперативные методы лечения не всегда являются оптимальными.

Сущестуют множество методов лечения, к которым относятся мануальная терапия (посмотрите результаты лечения на нашем форуме), вытяжение, рефлексотерапия и другие.

Не стоит забывать, что наличие грыжи или протрузии требует некоторого изменения образа жизни, двигательной активности, что подробно описано в предыдущих сообщениях и в специальных разделах нашего форума (реабилитация, статьи о позвоночнике).

Если Вас интересует конкретная ситуация, то опишите подробней о себе  (или больном), его возрасте, симптомах, предыдущем опыте лечения, обследования и т.д.


----------



## Alex_K (9 Дек 2006)

Здравствуйте.
Если я правильно понимаю, то основными причинами боли в спине может быть воздействие грыжи на нервные окончания или спазмирование мышц (возможно, какая-либо другая проблема, но с мышцами). 

Так ли это, и если да, то каким образом и где можно было бы достать статистику по этому вопросу?


----------



## Alex_K (9 Дек 2006)

Ещё такой вопрос.
Ведут ли диагностические центры или другие медицинские учреждения статистику по выявленным заболеваниям позвоночника? Можно ли достать где-нибудь информацию типа: в течении 3 лет, прошли диагностику 5000 человек. Из низ 3000 с грыжами МПД, 1000 - сколиоз, 500 – спондилолистез и т.д. ?


----------



## ssv (9 Дек 2006)

*Причина болей в спине.*

Одна из таких статистик, говорит о том, что  те, кто употреблет алкоголь и табак - вероятность возникновения болей связанных с позвоночиником увеличивается на 30%. А у ведущих при этом сидячий образ жизни и до 50%.


----------



## Alex_K (18 Дек 2006)

*Причина болей в спине.*

По поводу факторов риска проводил опрос на сайте. Небольшую заметку по этому поводу оставлю ниже. А вопрос в том, что именно вызывает боль и какова статистика этих причин (защемление, восполение корешка, мышц и т.д.) ? 


Образ жизни ведущий к заболеваниям позвоночника.

На сайте ***** подведены итоги голосования относительно влияния образа жизни на развитие заболеваний позвоночника. Как и следовало ожидать, такие заболевания как остеохондроз и искривление позвоночника преследуют по большей части операторов персональных компьютеров, водителей и представителей других профессий, ведущих сидячий образ жизни. 

Процент людей ведущих сидячий образ жизни участвовавших в голосовании составил 74%. Естественно, что такой высокий процент обусловлен тем, что голосование проводилось по средствам сети Интернет, где основная масса проголосовавших является постоянными пользователями PC.

Отдельно стоит обратить внимание на второй и третий по популярности ответ. Хотя в процентном соотношении они составляют всего лишь 6% и 5% от числа голосовавших, но они позволяю выделить ещё 2 группы риска. К первой относятся люди, подвергающиеся постоянным физическим нагрузкам. Таким образом, спортсмены, грузчики и люди ведущие другие виды деятельности подвергающие позвоночник чрезмерным нагрузкам, так же попадают в группу риска. 

В третью группу, по результатам голосования попали домохозяйки и безработные люди, проводящие большую часть времени дома. Причиной развития заболеваний позвоночника у этой категории людей может быть отсутствие какой-либо физической активности. 

Менее всего подвержены заболеваниям позвоночника люди, ведущие в меру активный образ жизни, к ним относятся курьеры, агенты недвижимости и другие люди находящиеся в постоянных разъездах, а так же: охранники, промоутеры и другие представители профессий, которым по долгу службы приходиться постоянно быть на ногах.


----------



## Ell (18 Дек 2006)

*Причина болей в спине.*

Я не знаю причины. Но знаю точно - как себя не веди, что будет - то есть.

Мой образ жизни:
Сидячий, бегающий, пассивный и активный.
Спорт - уже в прошлом. У компьютера - 24 часа в сутки. При этом обязательная ходьба и упражнения. Правильное питание, и сигареты, и кофе. И т.д.
Все в "одном флаконе".

Таким образом возникает вопрос - я берегу себя? Ответ - да.
Я веду неправльный образ жизни - ответ ДА.
Делаю ли я всё, чтобы уберечь позвоночник - да.
Стрессы, нервы, внешние раздражающие факторы - нет.
Никто никогда не даст ответ *КАК* надо жить, чтобы не было проблем с позвоночником.

Надо жить так, как считаешь нужным. А если пришла болезнь, научиться сожительствовать с ней и не мешать друг другу.


----------



## Кронмед (19 Дек 2006)

*Причина болей в спине.*



			
				Alex_K написал(а):
			
		

> Здравствуйте.
> Если я правильно понимаю, то основными причинами боли в спине может быть воздействие грыжи на нервные окончания или спазмирование мышц (возможно, какая-либо другая проблема, но с мышцами).


Боли, как Вы выразились, в спине, могут быть как при острых так и при хронических заболеваниях позвоночника, опухолях позвоночника и спинного мозга, некоторых врождённых пороках развития и травме позвоночника. 

К примеру есть такое заболевание, как гнойный спондилит - инфекционный воспалительный процесс, поражающий все элементы костной ткани. При этом ни грыж ни миофасциальных гипертонусов может не быть вообще.nono
А боль при этом - адская!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Дек 2006)

*Причина болей в спине.*



			
				Ell написал(а):
			
		

> научиться сожительствовать с ней и не мешать друг другу.



Мешать болезни победить:
*Активно-*зарядки, упражнения, гимнастики
*Пассивно*-правильное поведение, сон, вставание, корсетирование (при избыточных нагрузках), контроль веса.
*Пассивно*-активно- медицина активно с вами должна заниматься (массаж, мануальная терапия (правильно), рефлексотерапия, физиотерапия (правильно, по паказаниям), медикаментозное лечение).

Вот моё мнение о Вашей программе, составленное исходя из Ваших сообщений.

А, Вы говорите: ...не мешать сожительствовать!!!!


----------



## Ell (19 Дек 2006)

*Причина болей в спине.*

Смысл был  в чем моего высказывания - болезнь никуда не денется, не рассосется. Посему - заниматься собой (все Вами описаное делать), а про болезнь просто забыть. Откорректировать свою жизнь в связи с новыми обстоятельствами и не думать постоянно-ах, у меня то-то или то-то


----------



## Helen (8 Янв 2007)

*Диагностика остеохондроза и других заболеваний позвоночника.*

Эта информация обычно предоставляется для Министерства Здравоохранения


----------

